# The Steytlerville Monster



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Slightly less lovable than the Easter Bunny.

http://www.news24.com/SouthAfrica/News/Steytlerville-monster-strikes-again-20110425


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I had to check and see if this was a link to a Weekly World News article


----------



## skitzojoe (May 10, 2010)

Wow! Now I want to go have a drink over there


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

I thought this might have been Florida until I re-read saw Johannesburg on the by-line. District 9 indeed.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I think this explains the siting "the monster was spotted near the tavern". Maybe someone should test the beverages served at that tavern.


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

Woops, did I let that out? My mistake. I need to cage my monsters better.


----------

